# Panasonic plasma choice



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

I got a Panasonic TC-65PS64 last week at Costco for $1300 delivered, and am ecstatic about the image at 250 hours.

However, I have a budding interest in ISF/THX calibration, and I am considering the merits of the ZT/VT/ST series in the same size. Pretty big price difference, but I've found sometimes it's better to pay one time, cry one time.

Part of the difference in these models versus the 65PS64 is 3D, about which I care nothing. Another part is the extent to which ISF controls can be accessed, in which I am interested. I've pretty much ruled out the ZT, because it is hard to find and seems to go for retail price.

The comparison page at Panasonic's store (I'm not sure how that link might resolve, but I selected the four likely suspects) described says:

The VT60 features include: Vivid/Standard/Home Theater/THX bright room/THX cinema/Custom/Cinema/Professional 1 (ISF Day)/Professional 2 (ISF Night); 30,720 gradation steps; 1080 Pure Direct; DCI 98% Color Space; THX Mode

The ST60 features include: Vivid/Standard/Home Theater/Cinema/Custom; 12,288 gradation steps

The problem is, I don't know what a lot of that means, and how much the part I do understand matters. 

I'm interested in a set that would allow more than a two-point gray scale (as is the case with the 64), and would let me access a service/ISF menu as complete as my old Hitachi 57S500, and if it supported AutoCal modes from CalMan or Chromapure, that would be nice but not crucial.

Opinions or experience? Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have an ST60 and after about 400hrs of viewing its image is superb. My understanding is that the VT series just have more video adjustments and as you mention a few extra modes that are really irrelevant once you have done a proper calibration of the ISF controls.
There is at least two places on line that have posted the ISF settings for the ST series and I have applied them to my display and could not be happier with the picture quality.


----------



## Cbbuff (Aug 6, 2013)

The Panasonic ST60 is the hands down best for the money plasma. I will be buying one as soon as my house is finished with construction.


----------



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

I think you're right. I just ordered one , and am returning the 65PS64 to Costco, despite the fact that is a great set too, if you don't care about ISF calibration, or rather, 10 vs 2 point gray scale and such.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

cwsanfor said:


> I think you're right. I just ordered one , and am returning the 65PS64 to Costco, despite the fact that is a great set too, if you don't care about ISF calibration, or rather, 10 vs 2 point gray scale and such.


Glad to hear you pulled the trigger on the ST60. I had the ST50 and it was a great set but I had a small problem with it and panasonic took care of it by upgrading me to a VT60. So having owned last years ST and this years VT I can tell you there is a difference. The fact I didn't have to pay for the difference makes it that much better. Lol! However I do know that the ST60 is closer in quality to last years VT50 as opposed to being just slightly better than the ST50. And at the price, you can't go wrong! However even though my VT60 isn't broken in quite yet, I am really loving the PQ already and it is a noticeable difference over my ST50


----------



## buzzard767 (Aug 27, 2011)

cwsanfor said:


> However, I have a budding interest in ISF/THX calibration, and I am considering the merits of the ZT/VT/ST series in the same size. Pretty big price difference, but I've found sometimes it's better to pay one time, cry one time.
> 
> Part of the difference in these models versus the 65PS64 is 3D, about which I care nothing. Another part is the extent to which ISF controls can be accessed, in which I am interested. I've pretty much ruled out the ZT, because it is hard to find and seems to go for retail price.


I highly recommend:

1. The VT60 for its excellent, non-floating blacks, and ISF modes.

2. Learn to calibrate. It's not that difficult but there is a learning curve. That way you can calibrate all of your displays for years, your relatives and neighbors will appreciate your new hobby as well.

3. Equipment:
A. ChromaPure/D3 package. ChromaPure is an elegant program and gives you everything you need. I have ChromaPure Professional and CalMAN Ultimate for my business but CP is my choice. CM has only been used for some testing for over a year and all its bells and whistles are unneeded confusion for the enthusiast.
B. ControlCal, about $50 for the enthusiast version and you NEED it! The menus timing out on Panasonics will drive you crazy without it and calibration time is cut by 2/3 or so. Check this thread to see how it works.
C. AVSHD calibration disc - download for free here and spin it on your Blu-Ray player.


----------



## buzzard767 (Aug 27, 2011)

Opps. I see you ordered the ST. Great TV, great value. No ControlCal integration though.


----------



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, actually, I returned the ST and have a VT running D-Nice's slides in there right now. Third TV, fourth stand, third receiver, second set of speakers. I've assisted the DW in this selection process by swapping out devices during the day when she's gone, and becoming very adept with my Fedex account. I do not want to worry the poor thing, she has enough to contend with, and the SVS PB-12's briefly rendered her into an irrational state. I found her a place at the beach while I tidied up, and am almost complete with this month long process.

Thanks for the advice: I had independently concluded that the ISF/THX features of the VT were worth $700 more than the ST (which is a fine set, IMHO), and the other features are actually more desirable than my first glance suggested. I'm out a $100 or so on return shipping, maybe <$200 in restocking all told, but that's the cost of doing business, and this set should last me years without me wondering "Should I have bought the whatever". Nice to have another confirmation on the VT.

Chad arrives the 11th to do a full ISF on the VT, and a THX/Dolby Pro on the Denon AVR-X400. It will be a learning experience. We'll see how far off I am with D-Nice's settings (I'm not even going to hang the i1 Display Pro on it until he arrives, just don't have time), and I hope to emerge a tyro but capable calibrator, at least on this set.


----------



## buzzard767 (Aug 27, 2011)

Good move.


----------



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks, I've thought about it a while, and I think so. Zero buyer's remorse so far. In fact, I think I'll go watch a movie.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

You'll love it. After calibration it's a whole new ball game. I ran d nice slides as well but am currently running the calibration settings from cnet. Not sure if d nice settings are better as I haven't tried them but cnet's look great! I didn't do d nice settings either cause he doesn't have a specific calibration posted for the VT60, at least two weeks ago he didn't. Not sure if that's changed or not but I'm enjoying the way cnet did it. I definitely need to get a pro cal done but not to many people recommended out my way.


----------



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

Ended up with:
Pioneer Andrew Jones speakers (center, surrounds, and front wides)
Cambridge Soundworks Dipole rear center surround
SVS PB12-NSD dual subs
Denon AVR-X4000
Denon POA-800's (for front wides)
Panasonic 65VT60
THX Pro and ISF calibration by ChadB, which was excellent

I'm <very> happy with the system, it's maybe the best money I've ever spent.

Thanks for the advice/opinions/experience.


----------

